# strange network problems

## muddle

hi,

maybe someone can help me with my networking problems.

after upgrading to kde-4.7.3 i cant get my network connection running. i have 2 network controllers on my board, but none of them shows up at the systray-icon (using networkmanager and networkmanagement). (if i move the mouse over the icon a bubble says: 'no network interfaces'.

anyway, the configuration of the interface seems to work (at least partly). the interfaces use the correct kernel driver and get an ip4 address from my router and i can ping some internet hosts. i even can ssh into the box. but if i try to get some data from the internet (e.g. emerge a new package, browse some homepage. emerge --sync also fails with timeout) the connection always times out. 

i've tried various things to get the network running, including a 'reemerge -va --with-bdeps=y --noconfmem world' but nothing helped so far. (possibly i'm missing some package?)

many thanks in advance,

cri

some information from my system. please let me know, if you need further information.

```

lspci -vk

...

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5755 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 1023

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 59

        Memory at f0200000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Expansion ROM at <ignored> [disabled]

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data

        Capabilities: [58] Vendor Specific Information: Len=78 <?>

        Capabilities: [e8] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [d0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [13c] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 00-27-13-ff-fe-53-99-ac

        Capabilities: [16c] Power Budgeting <?>

        Kernel driver in use: tg3

...

09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5754 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 1023

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 60

        Memory at f0300000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Expansion ROM at <ignored> [disabled]

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data

        Capabilities: [58] Vendor Specific Information: Len=78 <?>

        Capabilities: [e8] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [d0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [13c] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 00-27-13-ff-fe-53-99-ad

        Capabilities: [16c] Power Budgeting <?>

        Kernel driver in use: tg3

...

ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:27:13:53:99:ac  

          inet addr:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1320  Metric:1

          RX packets:75 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:79 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:11146 (10.8 KiB)  TX bytes:28956 (28.2 KiB)

          Interrupt:16 

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:27:13:53:99:ad  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:16 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:28 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:28 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:1400 (1.3 KiB)  TX bytes:1400 (1.3 KiB)

ping www.google.com -c5

PING www.l.google.com (74.125.79.103) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from ey-in-f103.1e100.net (74.125.79.103): icmp_req=1 ttl=52 time=32.3 ms

64 bytes from ey-in-f103.1e100.net (74.125.79.103): icmp_req=2 ttl=52 time=33.0 ms

64 bytes from ey-in-f103.1e100.net (74.125.79.103): icmp_req=3 ttl=52 time=32.2 ms

64 bytes from ey-in-f103.1e100.net (74.125.79.103): icmp_req=4 ttl=52 time=32.6 ms

64 bytes from ey-in-f103.1e100.net (74.125.79.103): icmp_req=5 ttl=52 time=32.1 ms

--- www.l.google.com ping statistics ---

5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4006ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 32.114/32.484/33.042/0.376 ms

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.41 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.13-r4, 3.1.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.1.6-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Xeon-R-_CPU_X5677_@_3.47GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 04 Jan 2012 18:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.1.4-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.6-r4

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.39 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/maven-bin-2.2/conf"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at/ ftp://gentoo.lagis.at/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.at.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="64bit X a52 aac acl acpi akonadi alsa amd64 apng autoipd avahi bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cleartype cli consolekit corefonts cracklib crypt cups curl cxx dbus declarative device-mapper dhcpcd dri dso dts dvd dvdr emboss encode examples exif fam firefox flac fortran gd gdbm gdu gif gnutls gpm gtk howl-compat iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kpathsea latex latex3 lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad mdnsresponder-compat mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib mysql ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcntl pcre pdf php png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 readline resolvconf sdl semantic-desktop session spell sql sse sse2 ssl startup-notification static-libs svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype type1 udev udisks unicode usb vaapi vorbis webkit x264 xcb xft xine xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## lamarque

Which Plasma NM and NetworkManager do you use?

What does the script below return?

for i in $(qdbus --system org.freedesktop.NetworkManager | grep /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/) \

do\

qdbus  --system org.freedesktop.NetworkManager $i org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.Device.Driver\

done

----------

## Hu

What device serves as the gateway to your network?  If your edge device or your ISP mishandles PMTU discovery, you can experience the problems described.  Small transfers work, but large transfers, such as emerge --sync or big package downloads, will fail.

----------

## Cyberwizzard

Since the TS does not answer: I have the same problem. I resorted to manual wpa_supplicant configuration to get wifi working again.

Since my troubles began with a major system update, I'm not really sure what broke: NM got updated and KDE as well.

The output of the commands lamarque posted are (run by hand):

 *Quote:*   

> cyberwizzard@cyberxps ~ $ qdbus --system org.freedesktop.NetworkManager /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/0 org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.Device.Driver
> 
> sky2
> 
> cyberwizzard@cyberxps ~ $ qdbus --system org.freedesktop.NetworkManager /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/1 org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.Device.Driver
> ...

 

The file in /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state says everything is enabled.

The '.xsession-errors' log does not mention anything about the network, wpa or the widget.

I tried recompiling everything like the TS did and it did not work.

I also tried removing my kde profile - which did not help.

[Update]

Downgrade to NM 0.9.0 did not help.

I've moved my user settings to /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings - it seems they are in a different format than NM 0.9 expects (0.8-formatted?) so using the source and NM with debug output on, I managed to transfer all my Wifi networks to the system level. Now NM can start them without GUI interaction.

I did spot that 'kde-misc/networkmanagement-9999' got installed for some reason. I downgraded it to 0.8.98 and I got a new '/etc/dbus-1/system.d/NetworkManager-kde4.conf' which uses different naming for some keys. I will reboot momentarily to see if that improved anything.

[edit]

Solved! Downgrading to 'kde-misc/networkmanagement-0.8.98' restored the KDE NetworkManager interaction.

----------

## lamarque

I removed the file /etc/dbus-1/system.d/NetworkManager-kde4.conf in Plasma NM 0.8.99 and master branch (kde-misc/networkmanagement-9999) since it is not used anymore. The file was used with NetworkManager 0.8.x only. I do not see any reason why it works with 0.8.98 and not with -9999.

----------

